# Epson F2000 troubleshooting - issue with loading belt



## clearmountain (Sep 26, 2017)

Technician Help needed. Bare with my description:

Just purchased a used Epson F2000. The loading tray was in the rear position. When I turned it on I didn’t realize the platen shirt holder (frame) was in the way and prevented the platen from moving forward. It was making a clicking sound when trying to move forward. I reached in and moved it down. Now when the platen moves forward (from the rear) it makes a loud clicking sound. From what I can gather, the pulley belt is off its track slightly. It moves back all the way smoothly but makes a loud clicking sound when moving forward. As if it’s not on the right track/locked into the right wheel setting. I tired printing a test shirt but the platen doesn’t move forward enough when printing. Everything looks like it’s going to print correctly but the platen is about six inches back to far and the printer continues to print like normal. 

What should I Do? Is there a good technician in the North New Jersey area? Help please.


----------



## clearmountain (Sep 26, 2017)

Problem solved!


----------



## fomdaa (Dec 19, 2016)

How did you solve?


----------



## fomdaa (Dec 19, 2016)

how did you solve the problem?


----------

